# Pigeon with enlarged toes !?



## Gargirl (Jun 14, 2005)

There is a pigeon that is hanging out outside of my fiance's apartment who looks to be in need of assistance. I have not seen the little guy yet. The description that I have been given is that it looks as if he has stepped on acorns and gotten them stuck on all of his toes. Sadly, upon closer inspection, his toes are just that big. He seems to be a juvenille and has been hanging out on the ground by the apartment door. He was being sqawked at horribly by other pigeons when he was trying to walk around on an air-conditioning unit near them - it made a sickly thunk-thunk sound. The others all seem to have left. Since then it seems that an older pigeon (perhaps a parent?) has taken up the possition of guardian angel keeping him company and watching over him. 

What is up with the enlarged toes? That can't be natural. Is there anything we can do to help the little guy?

Thanks for any assistance!
Gargirl


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Picture*

Could you post a picture of the little guy's feet. It could be poop balls or string tangled. Or bumble foot or some injury.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Best thing to do would be to try to capture the bird and bring him into the house and have a good look at his feet.
If you could post some pics of his feet wecan decide the best course of action.
Like upcd mentioned, it could be enything, from string injury, burns, disease etc.

Thank you for your concern for this poor bird.

Reti


----------



## Gargirl (Jun 14, 2005)

I do not have the where-with-all to post a picture, but I have since traveled to my fiance's apt and seen the bird myself up close. I was two feet away and though he was breathing hard he didn't run. When I looked at the toes it looked like concrete to me and it sounds like concrete when he walks on metal. I have since seen another bird eating some of the crumbs that I put out for my little buddy that also had the affliction - much worse. When I mentioned the concrete appearance to my fiance he told me that they just redid the concrete at the church next door. The other pigeon seems to be able to fly and get around even with more of this muck on its feet than my little buddy. He just flys short distances - about ten feet. He is also slightly differently colored than the others - he is a darker grey and his head is a bit fuzzy to the shoulders. He doesn't have light grey across his shoulders as the others in the flock seem to.

I did try to grab him with a sheet, but I failed because he stepped on his wing in the process, and I got worried about hurting himmore than helping. What is the best way to grab a pigeon? It looks like I could gently chip the stuff off if I could get ahold of him.

Thanks for your help!

Gargirl


----------

